# Expats in GDL??



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been living in Puerto Vallarta since September. I'm thinking it might be time to move on, explore more of the country..... Is there an expat community in Guadalajara? I have my FM3 now so I can work!!! Any ideas?? I'm open to moving pretty much anywhere. I have some income from the US so I don't need to earn that much.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> I have been living in Puerto Vallarta since September. I'm thinking it might be time to move on, explore more of the country..... Is there an expat community in Guadalajara? I have my FM3 now so I can work!!! Any ideas?? I'm open to moving pretty much anywhere. I have some income from the US so I don't need to earn that much.


Are you sure you have an FM3? They were phased out a few years ago.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To work, you will need at least a Residente Temporal Visa with a Lucrativa endorsement for a particular job. You would have to arrange that with the employer and INM after your move.
The largest expat concentration near Guadalajara is at Lake Chapala.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Sedway said:


> I have been living in Puerto Vallarta since September. I'm thinking it might be time to move on, explore more of the country..... Is there an expat community in Guadalajara? I have my FM3 now so I can work!!! Any ideas?? I'm open to moving pretty much anywhere. I have some income from the US so I don't need to earn that much.


In proportion to the size of the city, the expat community in Guadalajara is pretty small. There are two groups that I am aware of that provide some sort of social environment for expats in Guadalajara. 

One is InterNations, an online group with local chapters. They hold monthly outings at a bar or restaurant. There are a lot of working people in this group. The other is the American Society of Jalisco. They have a clubhouse and most of their members seem to be retired types who get together for various activities. 

I used to go to the InterNations get-togethers occasionally. I haven't had much interaction with the AmSoc group. Both of them have web sites if you are interested in more info.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

RVGRINGO said:


> To work, you will need at least a Residente Temporal Visa with a Lucrativa endorsement for a particular job. You would have to arrange that with the employer and INM after your move.
> The largest expat concentration near Guadalajara is at Lake Chapala.


Ok I had he wrong name for the visa. I have a visa that allows me to work for 1 year.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> Ok I had he wrong name for the visa. I have a visa that allows me to work for 1 year.


What sort of job were you thinking of looking for?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sedway said:


> Ok I had he wrong name for the visa. I have a visa that allows me to work for 1 year.


Like RV said .... a working Visa is for a specific job in a specific location. Your first Temporal is good for a year but changing jobs requires another visit to INM


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please be sure to notify INM when you leave your current employment, as the endorsement is specific. You will then need to visit INM at your new location when offered employment there.
Look carefully at your visa. I assume that it is a Residente Temporal and that it has an expiration date. You must renew it within the 30 days prior to that date. If you are not employed, you will have to provide proofs of financial resources, or leave Mexico before it expires.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As I remember she came down for a job in a "Time Share" office ..... not selling on the street. That was only 4-5 months ago and sounds like it didn't work out (not hard to believe).

Hopefully not just another disappointing adventure in Mexico


----------

